Ask HN: What are engineering challenges behind Netflix's 'Skip Intro' button? - rahulskn86
======
lm28469
I imagine it goes like: ask the producers to give you the intro length and
tstamp, add a button that pops 2s before intro starts and that skips
intro_length. Get an intern to manually tag older shows.

But knowing netflix they probably dumped 5m on a team of 10 ML experts for 6
months so I might be wrong.

